

How Mayvenn built community and raised from A16Z - nbhartiya
http://blog.sendsonar.com/2015/06/19/how-mayvenn-grew-its-community-using-sms/

======
pulkitpulkit
I wonder if SMS is being effective now because it's under-utilized by
companies and is known to be a channel more typically free from business
notifications.. if lots of companies started using SMS would it become too
noisy and change user perception about how they wish to be notified / kept
part of the community?

~~~
nbhartiya
This is a bit of "with great power, comes great responsibility" situation.
It's really easy to piss someone off if you keep texting them. That's why
Sonar is all about high touch two-way SMS, and that's largely how Mayvenn uses
SMS as well. To use SMS effectively, it's important to let users opt in
themselves, so they know to expect SMS and have the option to opt out. Mayvenn
places their phone number on their website and asks customers if they want to
opt in on the registration form.

------
nbhartiya
I wrote this case study to analyze how Mayvenn built up to 10s of millions in
revenue and 30,000 hair stylsits across the United States. It was great to
talk to Taylor Wang (COO of Mayvenn) and get his thoughts on it all. Esp on
Email vs. SMS. Let me know if anyone has any questions!

------
vishaldpatel
This is really great. We talk a lot about reducing friction. Have other
company's experience been similar to Mayvenn's in-terms of conversations?

~~~
nbhartiya
Yup, some examples are service businesses to coordinate with users--(Rinse,
Shyp, Handy etc.) Handy is even using it to register users for recurring
cleaning service if they had a good experience. Delivery on demand companies
are using it to allow opt out (Susie assumes you want a meal from them
everyday unless you opt out of it.) Mayvenn's definitely the first to apply
SMS to Ecommerce so well.

------
MatthewB
Great case study by nbhartiya on how Mayvenn used SMS to really drive home the
personal touch for a huge community of stylists.

------
MyNameIsMK
VC BUBBLE

